

Ask HN: Do you often see issues with Datastore writes in Google App Engine? - asmosoinio

Logs on Google App Engine show errors with this text:<p><i>Datastore writes are temporarily unavailable. Please see http://code.google.com/status/appengine for more information.</i><p>However that status page shows 100% availability and only green OK symbols: http://imgur.com/ug3JF<p>Latest problems were last night, writes were not working for 35 minutes.<p>I have seen this two or three times in the last few months, and have worked around it with additional application logic. Luckily I am not writing anything vital. But this makes me wonder: What should I do for stuff that must be written somewhere? And how can I ever be sure of the status if such events don't show up in the status-page?<p>Does anyone else have similar experiences?
======
vineet
Sounds like one of the scheduled maintenances. You might find these links
helpful:

1\. Tips on graceful degradation for your app (Java specific):
[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/java/howto/maintenance...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/java/howto/maintenance.html)

2\. Scheduled Maintenance Calendar:
[https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=4chlpo92ci2f54...](https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=4chlpo92ci2f54c2u21shbjk9o@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Los_Angeles&gsessionid=OK)

3\. Downtime Notification Group / Mailing List:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/google-
ap...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/google-appengine-
downtime-notify)

~~~
asmosoinio
Thanks! I had not seen these resources before. On a quick glance the listed
events seem to match with what I have been experiencing.

------
asmosoinio
Clickable links: <http://code.google.com/status/appengine> Shows this:
<http://imgur.com/ug3JF>

